

Is Haskell a good choice for web applications? - jamongkad
http://jekor.com/article/is-haskell-a-good-choice-for-web-applications

======
rarrrrrr
I tend to push SQL fairly hard. As such I find that ORMs are in my way as
often as they help. The lack of one doesn't concern me at all.

Seriously, how hard is it to compose a SQL query?

~~~
Xichekolas
Agreed.

On that topic, anyone know of a decent mysql lib for ruby that just lets me
query and iterate over the results?

The one constantly at the top of google results is at tmtm.org, but my
understanding is that it's not threadsafe or particularly speedy.

I saw something called asymy made by tptacek, but my impression was that the
project was abandoned... Thomas, any comment on where that stands?

~~~
jamesbritt
Perhaps M4DBI <http://purepistos.net/m4dbi>

I'm also a fan of Sequel (though I wish it had a different name).

------
baguasquirrel
I'm using Haskell + CouchDB. The bindings are simple enough that I've been
able to hack fixes for them pretty easily, and just as importantly, Haskell's
GADTs are much easier to translate into JSON than they are into SQL rows (at
least I thought so). Turning around, you can spit JSON back up at the web
layer after some mapping, filtering and processing, so it's not as if you'd
wasted effort by writing JSON instances for your data.

------
TweedHeads
No SQL libs?

Haskell is not ready yet...

~~~
chancho
There are a number of SQL libraries.
[http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/pkg-
list.html#ca...](http://hackage.haskell.org/packages/archive/pkg-
list.html#cat:database)

The complaint was that there aren't any mature libraries that go a step
further, beyond feeding manually-constructed query strings to the DB
connection, preventing injection vulns at the type level, etc. In an OO
language this would be an object-relational mapper. I think the functional
crowd is still trying to figure out what a "functional-relational mapper" is
supposed to look like.

~~~
TweedHeads
Just checking MySQL from that list:

[http://hackage.haskell.org/cgi-bin/hackage-
scripts/package/h...](http://hackage.haskell.org/cgi-bin/hackage-
scripts/package/hsql-mysql)

<http://www.maubi.net/~waterson/hacks/hdbc-mysql.html>

[http://hackage.haskell.org/cgi-bin/hackage-
scripts/package/h...](http://hackage.haskell.org/cgi-bin/hackage-
scripts/package/haskelldb-hsql-mysql)

Nop, not ready yet...

~~~
chancho
Fair enough. I won't argue with the fact that Haskell is not yet ready for
TweedHeads.

